# Storing Honest Kitchen Food



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

SO recently I purchased a very large quantity of Honest Kitchen. My local Protein for Pets store discounts HK when it gets to be within 60 days of its expiration date. Overkill I know, but I bought 4-10lb boxes for less than the price of 2 at normal cost. I've got this food saver vacuum sealer and have repackaged all of the food in hopes of keeping it fresh for a longer period. It's going to take a long while for Phoenix to eat through all of it, even after having given a bunch away. 

My question is has anyone ever frozen HK in it's dehydrated form, and if so how well did it hold up when you went to use it later? Right now it's just being stored in my dry pantry, but if it can survive in the freezer I'd like to put it there, as it's taking up alot of space.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've kept HK in the freezer for a few months with no problems. I just broke it down into smaller freezer bags because it was more convenient to store that way. Seemed fine to me, and the dogs ate it just like they normally do. I can't resist those "special" sales either... it's the only way I was able to try the Halcyon. Of course, the dogs loved it.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Charmed said:


> I've kept HK in the freezer for a few months with no problems. I just broke it down into smaller freezer bags because it was more convenient to store that way. Seemed fine to me, and the dogs ate it just like they normally do. I can't resist those "special" sales either... it's the only way I was able to try the Halcyon. Of course, the dogs loved it.


Oh thats good to hear, I'm going to move it over to the freezer an reclaim my tiny pantry lol. I'd been wondering about the Halcyonan and wanted to try it. Phoenix absolutely loves the Primal frozen raw duck recipe and I wondered if the Hylcyon would trigger the same eating euphoria. My local store never has the samples of halcyon so maybe i'll oder a few from HK directly. Thank you for the info


----------

